# Connect to WiFi using LAN wire.



## Nipun (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a MTNL WiFi Router, but that is at a distance from my computer, so net speed is almost zero, and its very frustrating.  I was looking at router and found that it has a power port, a net port(for wire coming from modem) and 4 LAN Ports. 

So I was thinking if I connect to the router from my PC using a LAN wire, will it work?
Will I need some extra equipment(excluding LAN wire, ofcourse!)?
Will it cause interruptions in WiFi connection due to this? 
I suppose that using LAN Cable would be faster than wireless. True?'
My motherboard is MSI 880GM-E35 and there's a port in it for LAN. I have to connect it in that port, right?
I have *never* connected ANY thing using LAN, so sorry if these questions are stupid.


----------



## khmadhu (Jun 30, 2011)

go ahead and use LAN cable. its faster and reliable . no need of extra equipments..



> Will it cause interruptions in WiFi connection due to this?



 No it wont affect WiFi.


> My motherboard is MSI 880GM-E35 and there's a port in it for LAN. I have to connect it in that port, right?



yes that's the port. its called ethernet port.  use a good cat6 RJ-45 cable.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 30, 2011)

khmadhu said:


> go ahead and use LAN cable. its faster and reliable . no need of extra equipments..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!
I have just now connected my laptop with it and it works! Now I will connect computer 

BTW, if I use this wire to connect machine 1(with internet access) and machine 2(without internet access), will machine 2 will be able to access internet from machine one?


----------



## asingh (Jun 30, 2011)

Nipun said:


> *I have a MTNL WiFi Router, but that is at a distance from my computer, so net speed is almost zero, and its very frustrating.  I was looking at router and found that it has a power port, a net port(for wire coming from modem) and 4 LAN Ports. *
> 
> So I was thinking if I connect to the router from my PC using a LAN wire, will it work?
> Will I need some extra equipment(excluding LAN wire, ofcourse!)?
> ...



How can you have WiFi set up and your computer not able to receive. Does your desktop not have a wifi adapter..? How much is the distance. At least 25-30 meters, it should catch.


----------



## Renny (Jun 30, 2011)

Just a small off-topic query, hope the OP doesn't mind,

How do you guys download torrents/rapidshare links without keeping your PC or Laptop ON?

I've heard some techniques where you connect a HDD to a router via USB and the router has some inbuilt software in it to download stuff?


----------



## mrintech (Jun 30, 2011)

Xccentricity said:


> Just a small off-topic query, hope the OP doesn't mind,
> 
> How do you guys download torrents/rapidshare links without keeping your PC or Laptop ON?
> 
> I've heard some techniques where you connect a HDD to a router via USB and the router has some inbuilt software in it to download stuff?



The concept is in this post: ASUS WL-700gE Router – Download torrents with PC turned off :: TweakTown USA Edition

You've to look for specific routers which have necessary inbuilt softwares


----------



## Nipun (Jun 30, 2011)

asingh said:


> How can you have WiFi set up and your computer not able to receive. Does your desktop not have a wifi adapter..? How much is the distance. At least 25-30 meters, it should catch.



The desktop has WiFi adapter but I guess its position is not good and thats why I am getting *weak* signals.(its covered from all 4 sides, only top is left ) When I used the N79 as WiFi using Joikuspot, it was getting very good signals as phone was kept near it.

And I am unable to get a really long LAN Wire  and cutting it and using extra wire in between wont work...

So, my laptop gets perfect signal(no obstacle on any side ), is there a way to connect desktop and laptop in such a way that desktop also uses internet from laptop?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 30, 2011)

Nipun said:


> So, my laptop gets perfect signal(no obstacle on any side ), is there a way to connect desktop and laptop in such a way that desktop also uses internet from laptop?



Connectify for Windows - Turn your Laptop or Smartphone into a Secure Wi-Fi Hotspot


----------



## ico (Jun 30, 2011)

Xccentricity said:


> Just a small off-topic query, hope the OP doesn't mind,
> 
> How do you guys download torrents/rapidshare links without keeping your PC or Laptop ON?
> 
> I've heard some techniques where you connect a HDD to a router via USB and the router has some inbuilt software in it to download stuff?



**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/138520-need-guidance-nas-setup.html#post1359841*


----------



## asingh (Jun 30, 2011)

Best would be to change the vicinity of the desktop. Else make the laptop a hot spot using the link Ishu gave.


----------



## khmadhu (Jun 30, 2011)

or place u r MTNL WiFi Router in such a way that u r laptop gets enough signal (even 2 sticks is enough to access internet) and also u r desktop get connected wired/wireless..


----------



## Nipun (Jun 30, 2011)

Connectify was very good, and probably the thing I was looking for, but I only have XP on laptop.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 30, 2011)

If your PC is the sole internet connected device then you should sell off the router and get an extention done from MTNL themselves and connect the LAN direclty to PC than to route it through the router. Didnt they give you extra wire?
I have got enough to wire up my apartment with the ones given by BSNL and Airtel.

However you should start with identifying why your signal is weak. How many walls, bathrooms(water source) in between?


----------



## Renny (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

